# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  LaTeX with inline spellcheck?

## tkjacobsen

Does anyone know a LaTeX editor with inline spellcheck? (You know the red lines under all the words)

----------


## Zdravko

Hmm, maybe Kile has some sort of plugin. The actual spellcheck might be done by an external application though. I am interested to know the solution  :Smile:

----------


## tkjacobsen

Unfortunately it doesn't look like kile has it yet
http://osdir.com/ml/kde.devel.kile/2.../msg00011.html

I will be very happy when this feature is implemented. Kile is by far the best LaTeX editor I know.

----------


## sam81

Emacs with flyspell is an option, though I don't actually use it, so I can't tell if it's good...

http://www-sop.inria.fr/mimosa/Manue.../flyspell.html

----------


## parktownprawn

I use emacs with flyspell and its very good - i heartily recommend it.

----------


## tkjacobsen

I'll try it out
Thanks guys.

----------


## ssam

gedit has a spell check plug in

----------


## lucacerone

Hi everybody,
I don't know if you already could solve it,
but I found this solution about enabling Kile
to spellcheck inline!

http://www.ubuntued.com/?p=38





> 1. First, you need to install the KDE control center
>       sudo apt-get install kcontrol
>    2. Then, open KDE control center by running the kcontrol command, navigate to KDE Components -> Spell Checker and set the spell checking Client to ASpell
>    3. Spell checking will now be enabled next time you start Kile!


Maybe could be useful for some of you, as I think Kile is very good to write LaTeX documents!

Cheers, -Luca

----------


## m4cph1sto

> Hi everybody,
> I don't know if you already could solve it,
> but I found this solution about enabling Kile
> to spellcheck inline!


Have you gotten this to work with Intrepid? It seems there are problems, see this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964796&page=4

----------


## Benzjaminz

This is exactly the question I have and can't find a solution anywhere. 

Kile (latex editor) now has inline spelling but on Ubuntu intrepid this can't be activated because kcontrol no longer exists in KDE4 on ubuntu intrepid.

There must be a way to activate inline spelling on kile in ubuntu intrepid. Does anyone out there know a way?

----------


## InfernalNeutrino

I use (g)vim + latex-suite and it has such a feature. It's pretty nifty if you like vim.

----------


## skintythe1andonly

gedit has a built in spell checker and has a latex plugin you can download (cant remember where... think off the debian site) so that you have all the functionality of kile without have to go near kde

----------


## Benzjaminz

For people like me still waiting for kile to implement inline spelling properly, I've just found that Texmaker (http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/) has now got inline spelling working nicely.

I've only used it once but seems to work nicely and has all the other clickable functions like Kile.

EDIT: But you have to use 1.9.1 or later. The version currently in the repositories 1.8 doesn't have inline spelling.

----------


## m4cph1sto

> For people like me still waiting for kile to implement inline spelling properly, I've just found that Texmaker (http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/) has now got inline spelling working nicely.


That's great, I can do with Texmaker.  New problem now: Texmaker has no means of adding a word to the dictionary.  I do scientific writing so nearly every word I type is not in the standard dictionary.  Texmaker uses the Open Office 2 dictionary, which on my system is located at /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_US.dic.  Is there any good way to add new words to the dictionary, apart from manually editing the text file?

----------


## InfernalNeutrino

I know the vim + latex-suite can do that sort of spell check (see attached for image). I like it alot (started my tex life with kile, which is also pretty slick IMO).

EDIT: I don't know about texmaker, but vim has methods to add/remove works from dictionary.... I also just realized this was a resurrected post and that I already posted before... oops!

----------


## Benzjaminz

@m4cph1sto

I didn't realise that. That's a real pity. Hopefully it will be added soon. Let me know if you find a good work around.

@InfernalNeutrino

I've got no problem with vim (or emacs) for programming. But for some reason I only feel comfortable with a nice GUI like Kile or Texmaker for word processing. Maybe I must get over it.

----------


## drd20_work

Hi Guys,

Needed this feature as well, so I've implemented it within the 1.9.2 version of Texmaker; see here for the source code and usage instructions.

Good luck.

----------

